# dominant females



## cat (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have had my meeces for a good few months now they are 2 weeks away from being mature enough to be paired with males. But for now i keep them two girls to a tub. I have two beautiful blks and a ginger satin.. and a broken female.. the blk n broken are doing fine together.. but the ginger and blk seem to be squabbling a bit. Of an evening im hearing squeeks and i know the blk barges and bosses the satin around... therefore i assume she is the dominant female.The satin is so adorable and very outgoing, as soon as the lid is heard to be lifted she shoots out and straight up ya arm... sometimes it seems she is desperate to get out and doesnt like going back in. Now if it is squabbling before it stresses her too much would it be wise to seperate the females so the satin can relax and eat quietly with no hassle or would it be wise to try her with one of the other females from another tub. She is a darling and would hate to see her get ill due to stress from the bossy one.. cheers guys


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you sure they're both females?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had a few does who did'nt get along with anybody. One, that I have right now, was a little terror in the tank she was in, attacking the other does at random, so I moved her to a couple of different tanks, hoping that she wouldn't feel she had to act dominant, but she was still attacking other does. So I finally decided to place her in a tank with one other very large doe, and they seem to get along fine. They've been together for about a half a year now, and I've never sen them scrap even a little. I guess there's a touch of social anxiety that isn't there when she's in with just one other doe. She will never get bred, though, that's for sure.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had one girl that would not tolerate being housed with any other females!!

So I housed her with a male, she calmed down and after having babies, happily lived with a couple of her daughters.

W xx


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

rhas yeah im sure they both are female, wd cant house any with the males till the three months are up..


----------

